# dresser l'espuma



## scouse30

Hello,

This comes up in a recipe for a basil espuma (foam) but I don't understand is meant by 'dresser' in this context. Any ideas?

Agiter le siphon, puis dresser l'espuma à la manière d'une chantilly.
Shake the siphon, then XXX the foam in the same way as chantilly.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Michelvar

Arrange?

see Dresser les aliments sur l'assiette


----------



## scouse30

Yeah could be. Thanks!


----------



## Itisi

Ici, 'dresser' : action consistant à donner une forme au choix à l'aide d'une poche et d'une douille.
*poche à douille*  (_US_) pastry bag _n_
   (_UK_) icing bag, piping bag _n_


----------



## scouse30

Oh I see! Thanks! Maybe I could just use the word 'shape"....


----------



## broglet

In a more Jamie Oliver register 'squirt it on' or if you prefer something gentile 'apply'


----------



## scouse30

Yes! I was just thinking of 'squirt' and was wondering if it would sound right, but I think it will! Thanks!


----------



## Itisi

Squirting it on isn't going to give it a shape!


----------



## broglet

Itisi said:


> Squirting it on isn't going to give it a shape!


This is not quite right.  Everything has a shape. The significant determinant of shape is not the act or otherwise of squirting but the nature of the substance squirted and the skills of the squirter.


----------



## Kecha

Ça ne marche pas pour moi, "dresser" est un terme culinaire qui signifie disposer de manière élégante, décorative. 

"Squirt" décrit uniquement le fait de faire sortir la préparation de la poche à douille (en plus, bonjour le registre, j'imagine vraiment le truc qui fait "schprout" d'une manière qui ne donne pas du tout envie !)

"à la manière d'une chantilly" signifie qu'il faut disposer en faisant des cercle concentrique de plus en plus petit, en finissant par une petite pointe.


----------



## Itisi

*Kecha,* nos définitions se complètent.  Celle que j'ai donné à #4 vient d'un lexique de termes de pâtisserie (j'aurais dû le signaler...)

Tout à fait d'accord au sujet de 'squirt'.

*Broglet*, sorry, but 'squirt' does not mean 'dresser', which has a specific meaning in cooking/baking.  Nothing to do with 'dresser'.
*squirt [sth]* _vtr_ (liquid) faire gicler⇒ _vt_   faire jaillir⇒ _vtr   _    asperger⇒ _vtr_
  Peter squirted ketchup on his chips.
  Peter a fait gicler du ketchup sur ses frites. ​


----------



## broglet

Kecha and Itisi - With great respect you appear to be somewhat unfamiliar with the paradoxes of the Jamie Oliver register.  Squirting (like whacking) suggests speed and confidence but would not necessarily imply any lack of finesse.


----------



## Itisi

broglet said:


> you appear to be somewhat unfamiliar with the paradoxes of the Jamie Oliver register.


I admit that I am, but what has JO got to do with *scouse*'s query - some French person wrote this recipe, not JO!  As you rightly say, context, context, context!


----------



## broglet

With respect I'm sure that scouse will know more about the context than either of us


----------



## Itisi

Beyond a doubt!


----------



## Nicomon

I googled (with the quotation marks)  "dresser l'espuma à la manière d'une chantilly" and found out that this is  an extract from :

LIKE A CHEF   - Vidéos réalisées avec l’aide des chefs de l’Institut Paul Bocuse.   2 results only, including this thread_.  
_
Would this sound right ?   _... then arrange the foam like a  / in the shape of a whipped scream swirl.   _


----------



## Itisi

Why the , Nico!  But wouldn't people who are reading that kind of book know what a Chantilly is, and wouldn't it be ok, to say 'crème Chantilly'...?


----------



## Nicomon

I suppose they would know.  
Here I thought that « crème Chantilly » was a  «crème fouettée » with sugar in it, but  that it wasn't always shaped in a swirl.


----------



## Kelly B

I find the word _squirt _distasteful, and I'd avoid it in a recipe, personally. Apply is a little clinical, but it's an improvement. Decorate was my next thought, but it's awfully fanciful.
Chantilly isn't a good choice in US English - we call it whipped cream.
Apply with a flourish?


----------



## Itisi

What's wrong with 'shape it'?


----------



## broglet

We all seem to have forgotten the English verb 'dress' !
How about "dress with the foam as though it were chantilly" ?


----------



## Itisi

broglet said:


> How about "dress with the foam as though it were chantilly" ?


The thing is, 'dresser' here doesn't appear to be synonymous with 'dress'.  It has a specific meaning for 'pâtisserie'.  See #4


----------



## Franco-filly

Chantilly is often piped onto trifles, etc.  Does "pipe" work here?


----------



## broglet

Itisi said:


> The thing is, 'dresser' here doesn't appear to be synonymous with 'dress'.  It has a specific meaning for 'pâtisserie'.  See #4


It seems consistent with the definitions in #4 and #10


----------



## Itisi

It is consistent with definitions at #2 and #10, but not the one at #4, which I believe to be the relevant one here.


----------



## broglet

In what do you consider that the inconsistency with #4 consists?


----------



## Itisi

I consider the inconsistency consists (to a not inconsiderable extent) in that you are suggesting 'dress* with *the foam', meaning that the foam is being applied to something else', whereas the French is 'dresser l'espuma', which means that something is being done to the foam itself..


----------



## broglet

I think it would be remarkable for the dressage of the espuma to be accomplished in midair before being applied to the dish.  It would be quite an impressive trick.


----------



## Kelly B

Franco-filly said:


> Chantilly is often piped onto trifles, etc.  Does "pipe" work here?


I like it. Piped is a good choice in cake decorating, for sure.


----------



## Itisi

*broglet*, you are misunderstanding what I am saying and I have spent too much time on this thread.

*Franco-filly*, I'm not sure whether it's an accurate translation of 'dresser' or not - but it does indeed work well here...


----------



## Nicomon

Other than the one that Itisi quoted in post 4, here are common and less specific definitions of the verb « dresser » copied from 3 different culinary dictionaries : 





> *Dresser *un plat c'est l'art de le présenter de manière esthétique et appétissante, l'art de disposer les éléments qui le composent de sorte à créer l'événement autour de la table.
> *Dresser :* Présenter une préparation culinaire ou une pâtisserie sur un plat de service.
> *Dresser : *Disposer harmonieusement sur un plat les éléments d'une préparation.


 This larger definition is often translated as _arrange _(Michelvar - post 2)_.
_
Franco-filly suggested _pipe_ and I found *Dresser à la poche = * *To pipe *on *this page*.  So it does seem like a good candidate here. 
But then in the video that goes with the recipe they are using a "whipping siphon" of *that type* rather than a piping bag.
See the beginning of the sentence.  





> Agiter le siphon, puis dresser l'espuma à la manière d'une chantilly.


 Now whether or not _pipe_ can be extended to a siphon... I don't know.  If not, then I like _apply_ (broglet and Kelly) if you find _squirt _distateful_. _


----------



## Itisi

Brilliant piece of detective work, Nico!


----------

